# Good schools to learn tae Kwon do or karate



## Abgarcia (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm new and would like to start learning martial arts. Can you please help me find a good school. I live in Los Angeles


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 31, 2016)

Kenpo is in the phonebook.  But seriously, meet the people, decide if you even like them, before you train in any art. TKD is great for getting in shape, but it isn't as useful as Karate, in most cases. But a good TKD teacher knows this, and fills in the gaps; so, you are just gonna have to see.


----------



## Abgarcia (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh ok I see, I would like to learn it as if I'm going to enter competitions. The closes schools to me are tkd. I'm a cancer survivor an I been fighting it for 11 years. So I want to get back in shape as well and martial arts interest me a lot. Just there is so many to choose from. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Buka (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome to MT, Abgarcia. 

I've spent a lot of time in L.A. Not many places in the U.S. that have more Martial Training options. Open a phone book or go on the net, see what's near you and go watch. Easy, peasy, Japanesey.


----------



## WaterGal (Feb 1, 2016)

I've never been to LA, but as a major city, I'm sure it has roughly a zillion martial arts schools, many of which will be inconvenient to you because of traffic/schedule/etc.  Even if a school is really great, if it's a 90-minute drive each way, you probably won't go very often.

How about you give us a list of some schools near you that you're considering?  That'll narrow things down a lot.


----------

